# LOOKING FOR SMOKING BUDDYS IN LOS ANGELES



## Nikki X™ (Sep 25, 2017)

I am 25
Female
Bilingual:Russian/English
I'm hilarious & will make you laugh
Unlike most girls my age I'm not stuck up, selfish or a brat.
Tittle says it all , I am new to LA & looking to meet people that smoke hop(black) ,I smoke it using dab bongs I DO NOT SHOOT UP NOR WANT TO SEE ANYONE DOING IT. 
If you're weird in a cool way & not in a creepy way hit me up & let's have a smoking session & talk about friends we lost, when we'll get sober & struggles that come with this addiction etc or we can talk about unicorns the whole time ...that's cool too.

P.s. Yes that picture is really of me.


----------



## GrowerGaz95 (Sep 25, 2017)

BAHAHAHAH Shit dont even know what to say just shouts (Run for your fucking life) to me 
Before this dude grabs your tight hole


----------



## Sickomindo (Oct 3, 2017)

Damn


----------



## PCXV (Oct 3, 2017)

@buckets is the guy you need to talk to. He will even send you money!

Go for it buckets! LMAO


----------



## Sickomindo (Oct 3, 2017)

PCXV said:


> @buckets is the guy you need to talk to. He will even send you money!
> 
> Go for it buckets! LMAO


U nvr know bro


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Oct 6, 2017)

This is great I am going to Los Angeles next month see you all there lets get high together.


----------



## full of purple (Nov 15, 2017)

Nikki X™ said:


> View attachment 4016410 I am 25
> Female
> Bilingual:Russian/English
> I'm hilarious & will make you laugh
> ...


Send me a message lol


----------



## Sickomindo (Nov 17, 2017)

Would be nice


----------



## Ivan___ (Nov 24, 2017)

who talks about shooting up like that in an introduction ?


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 28, 2017)

I was lost after she said Tittle.


----------

